# 90's Music



## Lil_D (Nov 27, 2006)

I sorda got bored of the electronica music that I have since I have been listening to it most of my life I have decided to add some old skool early 90's music so far I have downloaded Ice Ice Baby, a few NKOTB not gonna lie I dig some of their songs. hehe Now when I listen to their music it's very cheesy back when I was 11 they were the bomb hehe. and I'm trying to DL Good Vibrations but it won't let me it's driving me nutts. 

What were some of your favorite songs back in the 90's?


~D


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 29, 2006)

Ace of Base, all the "Night at the Roxbury" tunes haha, as well as Backstreet Boys, Spice Girls, etc etc


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh...early 90's music, especially hip-hop, is my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From the top of my head:

Paula Abdul - Opposites Attract
A Tribe Called Quest - Check the Rhime
Hieroglyphics - '93 till infinity
Tracy Spencer - Tender Kisses
Boys II Men - End of the Road
Mariah Carey - Dreamlover
Gang Starr - Mass Appeal
Aaron Hall - I Miss You
Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun

So much more, but I've got to get back to work


----------



## Char1986 (Nov 29, 2006)

I loved (and still love)
-Better Than Ezra
-Gin Blossoms
-Jane's Addiction
-Spin Doctors
-Cake
-Hole
-Guster
-Third Eye Blind (the first album)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 29, 2006)

anything Gin Blossoms!  They're still one of my favorite bands


----------



## Lil_D (Nov 30, 2006)

SWEET!!! I'm gonna have to DL some of those songs and artists too.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 30, 2006)

*ANYTHING SMASHING PUMPKINS!!!*


----------

